# mathews products



## longlake (Sep 2, 2009)

is anyone aware of a location in ontario that stocks any of mathews products other than bows. the dealers in my area only order the odd bow and if you go to the website it tells you to go to your local dealer. i would like to see some of the lost camo clothing but it would be nice to see it and check sizes first . Any help would be great


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*bow shop*

The Bow Shop sells Mathews but does not sell any apparel,but might have ball caps.. the Gun Room has clothing but not Mathews. It's really expensive to stock higher end stuff other than the stuff they sell at CTC and WM, BP

Gilles

p.s. I can check for you to see if they could order it in, but you'd have to buy it..


----------



## longlake (Sep 2, 2009)

thats the problem i have around here. you are lucky to even see a bow in stock because of the cost and the way you have to order the bow for you the stores around here dont sell enough to justify stocking a size and hope someone comes in and needs that specific bow. its too bad because you see all the products on wild tv but you cant see them unless you go to the states.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

The new mathews line's of clothing and hunting suits is nuts!!! But i think it's the first year you need to give it a chance to get around 

Ordering is your best bet!


----------



## xtremhntr (Jan 31, 2009)

*Mathews apparel*

Akins Sales and Service in Watertown New York. he is only 1 hour from southern ontario and only 15 mins from gander mtn in watertown if you know were that is. he stocks lots if not all mathews apparel and bows and is very knowledgeable on all the products. 

hope this helps you out.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Gagnon Sports in Oshawa,Ontario has Mathew's clothing. 905-725-5798 is their number.
They also have a web store now. gagnosports.com.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

That Hunting & Fishing Store in Richmond ON has a suit on the rack.


----------



## coreysong89 (Oct 10, 2012)

xtremhntr said:


> Akins Sales and Service in Watertown New York. he is only 1 hour from southern ontario and only 15 mins from gander mtn in watertown if you know were that is. he stocks lots if not all mathews apparel and bows and is very knowledgeable on all the products.
> 
> hope this helps you out.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


^^^^
Very true! The guy that owns it (Mike) breaths and bleed archery! Very knowledgeable guy. . . Only place I go!


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on this place, will definetely check it out


coreysong89 said:


> ^^^^
> Very true! The guy that owns it (Mike) breaths and bleed archery! Very knowledgeable guy. . . Only place I go!


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Unfortunetly guys, it is not actually that simple at the retail level here in canada. Mathews does not actually make any hunting apparel. They licence the pattern out to companies like game hide, eclipse and scent shield. Retailers that sell Mathews bows, can get mathews logo wear from the same distributor, but the hunting clothing is distributed by the company that pays for the licencing agreement. So, if the hunting clothing manufacturer has no canadian distributor, then retailers must buy direct. Most little shops cannot place large orders to set -up accounts with the american manufacturer. Large retailers like gagnon's have the financial resources to place orders with american companies, and when I have been in the store, they have great selections. Plus, from a retailer point of view, bringing in bow specific camo clothing is a big risk. A dedicated hoyt, or pse person will never buy lost camo clothing. Sad but true. Hope you find what you are looking for. Good luck


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

ontario3-d'r said:


> A dedicated hoyt, or pse person will never buy lost camo clothing. Sad but true. Hope you find what you are looking for. Good luck


Hey, this Hoyt guy might buy some Mathews now with my new Mission Craze. :thumbs_up Think my nice white shirt needs replaced?


----------

